# dumping out food bowl & burying food?



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

Rupert is my first rat, so I'm still very new to all of this. I've been noticing some strange behavior he has picked up within the past week.
Lately he's been turning over his food bowl and dumping all the food out. Then, when I hand feed him anything other than bread crust, he immediately runs into the corner and buries it.<br>How can I prevent him from tipping over his food bowl, and WHY is he burying his food?<br><br>Oh, another question.<br>How can I get him to tolerate me picking him up/get him to like me picking him up?<br>He's find when I left him out. He runs around, chases my cat, climbs over my legs and hides under them etc etc,<br>but whenever I go to pick him up, he scampers off and dodges my hand.<br><br>Please and thank you :]


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

My rats ALWAYS bury their food bowl, it seems like its just a ratty thing  then 'hoarding' food is another typical rat trait, I think you'll find we all are familiar with these behaviors! Its nothing strange, just rats doing their thing!
With my babies I went with just handling as often as possible [after I gave them a few days to settle in of course] I would wear a sweater with a pocket in the front and they would hide in there where they felt secure and I found I gained their trust very quickly. Others may prefer a more gradual approach [offering treats etc.]...but this is what worked with me for all 5 of my girls. 
Does your boy have a companion? Or do you plan to get him one? Having more than one ratty also makes them feel more secure.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

I figured it was normal, but just wanted to make sure! Thank you!!
Once he dumps it out, should I fill it up again? I don't know if he's eating the food on the ground, but I don't want to waste food, either lol.
I'll try the hoodie idea, I've heard a lot of people say that, but my rattie is more interested in chasing my cat and running around my room than he is with climbing all over me haha.

Rupert, as of now, does not have a friend :[ 
I was supposed to get one this past Sunday, but the girl didn't pick up her phone and I ended up not getting him.
I'm nervous that more than one rat will be overwhelming for me D:


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Make a hopper for the food.

Don't worry about the hoarding.
Practice trust training and be patient


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

What's a hopper?
I changed his bedding to carefresh, and he hasn't been able to push his food bowl as of yet (knock on wood, lol).
Now when I take him out he pees on me :[
What are some treats rats like to eat? And are hershey's chocolate chips considered an okay chocolate?
Sorry for all my questions :/


----------



## Ratboy0121 (Feb 11, 2012)

Dont worry my boy winston always pees on me his scent marking, his making you his....the hood is a perfect idea that how i got my rat winston to like me, he sleeps in my pockets or in my hood...the female injoyes my sleeve more then anything......erm yogurt....on your finger they cnt run away and eat it they have to stay put.


----------

